# new coconut cave



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

Made a coconut cave today, who knew it would be some much work, lol. Turned out really good tho.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

> Made a coconut cave today, who knew it would be some much work, lol.


I hear ya! :lol: Looks great though, nice work!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

looks great matt, i really like your choice of gravel colors too.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

this thread made me compelled to post my own diy cave.
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/alanbountham/detail?.dir=d80c&.dnm=590dre2.jpg&.src=ph

cave looks good btw.
i might make another one, i've been thinking of trying one with two holes.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I like that!!! Do you just purchase a coconut from the grocery? How hard is it to prepare?


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

very impressive


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

yup, bought it at the grocery store, had to cut it, gut it, boiling it. Lots of fun, lol


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ron v said:


> I like that!!! Do you just purchase a coconut from the grocery? How hard is it to prepare?


They sell fake ones at our LFS, but that takes all of the fun out of it :wink:


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

yup, it sure does, ive made 3 more since i posted this, gets easier after u do it more. Friends wanted some so i made em up some.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

well, the pics are gone! I wanna see!


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

re post the pictures please


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

ok, ill repost them


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## catfish (Mar 8, 2006)

Yours is alot neater than mine but my dojo loach loves it


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

How do you cut it? I have visions of a mess with my Skil saw. LOL.


----------

